# Winchester Blind Side out of a Patternmaster Extended Range?



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

i was wondering how this stuff patterns or if it hurts the regular patternmaster to be shot out of them just bought a box to test this weekend on geese but would like to know if its ok to shoot it out of a extended range patternmaster and if it is what are your thoughts on it. 
Thanks


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know if it would hurt the patternmaster, but it might make the design of the wad obsolete. They kind of did the Black Cloud thing and made the wad break away from the shot on its own with "diamond cut" wing flaps, or something like that.

Guaranteed there will be a Blindside Choke tube in the not-too-distant future, I reckon...oh wait, here it is: http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-GRID000521


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd shoot a email over to patternmaster and ask. That's what I did when Black Cloud came out and they answered quickly


----------



## Maxusgreenhead (Jun 20, 2011)

I emailed patternmaster on this and was told it saw not safe to shoot any ammo with flight control wads thru there short, long, or extended chokes


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I emailed carlsons choke tubes, and they told me that the blind side shells can be safely shot threw any extended choke constriction that is NON-PORTED!!!!!! No more than modified on flush chokes!!!!! I have been shooting a carlson extended extra full with blind side 2 shot all fall for geese! Works great!!!!!


----------

